# New Yoga Class in SW9



## Chris McKay (Jan 29, 2014)

Hello,
I am starting a new weekly Yoga class this Thursday 30th Jan at 8:00 pm.
I will be guiding you through a mindful practice by using techniques from Yoga and Qi Gong to help you still the mind and internalize your senses,and to start feeling your true essence.

The Venue is a lovely place situated on Hubert Grove (off Landor Rd). Stockwell or Clapham North tube.
http://www.synchronicitylondon.com/

You can contact me on 079536383713
e mail: chriss@pointsourceyoga.co.uk


----------



## stevecarve (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi,


Yoga is one amoung the best rejuvenating form of exercising.Millions of people across the globe are doing this to gain complete fitness. I appreciate you step towards promoting the basic benefits of yoga exercises.


----------



## Chris McKay (Feb 1, 2014)

Come along Steve,you'd be most welcome


----------

